# Lower Back Pain from my 18 inch Keiffer Dressage Saddle



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, not sure about bleeding, but if your back is hurting badly, you'd better call it off. I'm sorry.


----------



## twhvlr (Jul 5, 2017)

If you were a horse we would all be advising you to go see a vet.


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

I am 37 years old special needs female who lives with her mom in Southern California. My mom won't take me to the doctor unless I have a fever or throwing up. I have really bad lower back pain, and I did an hour Karate lesson, today. I need to rest and see the doctor. My mom is afraid that we will catch Covid-19 at the doctor's office, but we are fully vaccinated. How to prove to my mom that I'm not faking it?


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Dressagegirl29 said:


> Last Thursday during my therapeutic horse riding, I did something to my lower back when riding in my 18 inch Keiffer Dressage Saddle, and I also started bleed in my underwear. I ride school horses. I have to ride to get ready for show, tomorrow. What should I do?


I wonder if maybe you had an ovarian cyst that popped causing the back pain and bleeding. You really need to see a doctor sooner rather than later. Bleeding that is not your monthly menstrual cycle is always cause for alarm. I won't be riding until you find out what is going on.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The bleeding is unrelated to your back if this is a back injury but if you were able to do martial arts later then ovarian cysts are a possibility. They don't typically rupture from physical activity unless it is highly strenuous.

If this is the first time in that saddle then it is possible that it rubbed but I'd suspect if that is the reason you'd have residual pain and chafing that you'd know about.

I'd say female bleeding. Normal or not.

At some point you need to get your own advocate that is not your mother to help you. This is a recurring theme. I don't know you or your mother but at that age and with good mental faculties I'd call a cab and make my own appointment.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Was the bleeding from chafing? I've had that happen in dressage saddles because the pommels are sometimes so high, and it takes a while to get used to that. Putting a pantyliner in your underwear, so that it's covering the front seam, and lubing both it and yourself with coconut oil or some lotion, can help soothe and prevent rubbing.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If your mom is your caregiver and she isn't taking you to the doctor for injury and/or sickness then it is time to get the authorities involved. I don't know how old she ts, but if you are 37 then she could be at a point in her life where she isn't able to properly care for you anymore. Without knowing the entire situation it is hard to offer advice or make judgement, however from your posts it is sounding more and more like it's time for you to look into housing and care options.


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

I figured out the problem, and it was an old wooden piano bench that is not that comfortable to sit on for a long periods of time. It is time to get a more comfortable piano bench.


----------



## Sombrablu (9 mo ago)

Dressagegirl29 said:


> I am 37 years old special needs female who lives with her mom in Southern California. My mom won't take me to the doctor unless I have a fever or throwing up. I have really bad lower back pain, and I did an hour Karate lesson, today. I need to rest and see the doctor. My mom is afraid that we will catch Covid-19 at the doctor's office, but we are fully vaccinated. How to prove to my mom that I'm not faking it?


Go see a doctor asap!
What kind of person considers throwing up to be worse than internal bleeding?!? 
Bleeding like you are is immediate need for hospitalization
So sorry you’re enduring this, neither of your symptoms should be taken lightly 
Go to the emergency room asap IMO…


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

*MODERATOR NOTE:*

Please remember this forum has a rule against political discussions. While the mention of COVID is not excluded from this forum, it does fall under the realm of political discussion so please remember to respect the rules and guidelines of the forum when posting. We also ask that members remember to follow the conscientious etiquette policy when typing responses.

Conscientious Etiquette Policy

*26 Political Discussions *
We ask that members please *not* start any political threads anywhere on the forum.
If there is a general news item or horse related news topic then it is permissible to discuss it in the General Off Topic area.
Threads or posts that resemble political discussions or have a strong potential to become political discussions will promptly be removed.
If you are in any doubt about any current affairs topic that you would like to start a thread on, please contact the Team using a Talk to the Team thread to discuss the subject matter in advance.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Sombrablu said:


> You do know vaccinated people have started bleeding at random! This is VERY COMMON and happening to people of all ages and number of jabs… eek! Go see a doctor asap! What kind of person considers throwing up to be worse than internal bleeding?!? I had at least two of the Covid strains verified by hospital or clinic test and I suspect I’ve had 3 variations and it was nothing compared to my back injury from bucking so much hay I wound up paralyzed! Bleeding like you are is immediate need for hospitalization especially since this is a common side effect of the vaccine! I would report to VAERs if they verify this is an adverse reaction. So sorry you’re enduring this, neither of your symptoms should be taken lightly and if you’re fully vaccinated why don’t you trust it’s efficacy? You’re “safe” right?! Go to the emergency room asap IMO…


Can we please not terrify this vulnerable woman who is coming to us for advice? This is incredibly unlikely. She already said that back pain was from the piano bench, and a bit of bleeding after a ride is probably just chafing from her saddle. Or any number of very normal things.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Mod Note 
Problem appears to have been resolved so thread is now closed 

Thank you to all who posted


----------

